# Is the NFL Sunday Ticket worth it anymore?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I have been a longtime DirecTV customer since the first day they had the Sunday Ticket. In fact, that was the SOLE reason I got DirecTV back in the 1990s--because of the NFL ST. As a Steelers fan living outside of Chicago, Sunday Ticket was a godsend to me, and the cost was justified by the fact that I could see Pittsburgh every weekend on TV. I'd say for years that almost all games were viewable on ST.

Over the last few years, however, the ST games have decreased in overall numbers because of a few things: Sunday night football adding a nationally viewable game (Monday Night Football has always been there, so that's moot), the NFL Network adding several Thursday games, and even some Saturday games on the aforementioned network.

Because of this, I can see the Steelers on free TV more than 1, 2, or 3 times, which used to be the norm. Out of 16 games a season, the Steelers have been available nationally, including during the nationwide FOX or CBS second Sunday game broadcast, anywhere from 6 to 9 times on average. This means I end up paying $300 for ST (if not more) for what amounts to 7 to 10 games, effectively meaning I'm paying $40 to $50 per Steelers Sunday Ticket broadcast game.

I'm wondering if it's worth it for me anymore. I'm sure I'm not alone. My sister is a big Cowboys fan and she has expressed the same sentiment, wondering if ST is worth it for her (she doesn't live with me, btw). 

I fault the NFL for most of this, but I also fault DirecTV a little. Couldn't they convince the NFL to not increase the proliferation of so many non-Sunday exclusive games? The result is that there just aren't many games on ST anymore. Therefore, the price of that package should go down, not up.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It depends...lol.
~Money
~Where you live
~What teams you follow


----------



## strack (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been thinking the same thing for the past 3 years. I have had the ST for 12 years.

I am Jets fan and live in South Florida. After 8 games, only 2 Jets games were not shown on the local TV stations or ESPN. So for the first half of the season cost me about $100 per game.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> It depends...lol.
> ~Money
> ~Where you live
> ~What teams you follow


I'm sure, which is why while I know I'm not alone in this thinking, I also realize that many still believe it's worth it. I'm willing to bet, however, that a greater number of people are wondering if it's worth it.

Remember when football used to be every Sunday plus Monday Night Football? I can live with Sunday Night Football diluting the pool, so to speak, but with more and more Thursdays being played, with the NFL Network taking more broadcasts, and more Saturdays being played, the NFL Sunday Ticket is a shell of its earlier self.

As far as DirecTV is concerned, they should have not let the Red Zone Channel and other ST-related apps be available to other, non-DirecTV customers. That further dilutes the ST and its value.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To me the big deterrent is the price. If it were like $50 then I might be a DirecTV customer and might have Sunday Ticket.

But most of the time the choice of 3 games OTA on Sunday + Sunday night + Monday night + the Thursday night games the last half of the season... and most of the time I'm happy with my choices. Really happy with the "free" price of those choices (except for NFL Network and ESPN of course).


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

It's still worth it to me.
I am a (sob) Jets fan in New Jersey. And I have season tickets to the Jets (last year - do not ask about Personal Seat Licenses).

Yes, it is all about money.
I love NFL football. I love having the choices available to me. 

Frankly, it's one of the major reasons I keep DirecTV (we've had a lot of problems since going to HD). I will keep subscribing to Sunday Ticket as I love football!


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

The reason I got D* was in the 90's I was in VT and the NFC moved to FOX Network. There was no Fox station in Burlington, VT so I paid about $900 for a receiver and installed it myself so I could watch the Giants. Back then Sunday Ticket was about $100.

Now the price is way too high. I go down to the local pub and its cheaper even with the beer and wings....:hurah::hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

According tot he most recent financial conference call....DirecTV indicated NFL Sunday Ticket is still doing quite well, in terms of subscribers....so I guess many feel it is still worth it.

That said, I have been going through an annual ritual here too asking the same questions as Vader. I've had NFLST since it was first offered.

With many games on ESPN, NBC, and CBS anyway....unless you want to make sure you can get all your favorite team's games...its a toss-up.

In my case, I could have seen my team play 6 of their 16 games without NFLST whatsoever. While true fans would likely feel they want access to every game....if I got 8 or more games without NFLST, I suspect I would discontinue the service - tough choices.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

You also have to figure the Steelers have been doing quite well the last few years, so they will be shown on TV more. NFL ST with Superfan breaks down to $25 a week for all 16 weeks of the NFL season. IMO it is well worth the price. 

J


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Its worth it to me. Im a Colts fan in Oklahoma. Sure the Colts have some nationally televised games just like everyone else but I have also watched every Vikings and Falcons game this year as well as other key matchups. To me its well worth it. I plan to have it for years to come.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I watch the Cowboys. Most (if not all) of their games are nationally televised. No need to pay extra for them.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> I have been a longtime DirecTV customer since the first day they had the Sunday Ticket. In fact, that was the SOLE reason I got DirecTV back in the 1990s--because of the NFL ST. As a Steelers fan living outside of Chicago, Sunday Ticket was a godsend to me, and the cost was justified by the fact that I could see Pittsburgh every weekend on TV. I'd say for years that almost all games were viewable on ST.
> 
> Over the last few years, however, the ST games have decreased in overall numbers because of a few things: Sunday night football adding a nationally viewable game (Monday Night Football has always been there, so that's moot), the NFL Network adding several Thursday games, and even some Saturday games on the aforementioned network.
> 
> ...


As long as the Steelers are winning Super bowls, they will continue to be broadcast on "Free" TV (national feeds) , Thta's why you are able to see them more than the lions--TV RATINGS Driven.

So I suggest you drop Sunday Ticket as long as they are winning.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

In that case I'll never subscribe to ST then, because they'll keep winning. After all, it's not like they're the overhyped, overrated Cowboys or something.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Over the last few years, however, the ST games have decreased in overall numbers because of a few things: Sunday night football adding a nationally viewable game (Monday Night Football has always been there, so that's moot)...


It's been over 20 years now that Sunday Night Football has been broadcast, first on ESPN then NBC. Over two decades would hardly constitute a new phenomenon. And as it got later in the Season, I can always recall some Thursday/Saturday games being added, after College Football regular Season ended. Honestly, if SNF and MNF were dropped and all games were at 2PM and 5:15 EST, I'd be fine with that. I don't think of the NFL as a "night" sport myself.

I subbed to ST last year, but I didn't do it because I'm an out-of-market fan, I just wanted to follow the whole league via RZC-HD. So, yeah LV, it's mid-way through the Season so it's too late for 2009, but if you don't feel it's of maximum benefit to you, call to cancel in 2010 and consider and weight any offer for you to stay on.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Eagles fan here. And because my team stays competitive from year to year, they are on frequently. So I get ST for those games that aren't on, but the big thing to me is I can watch whatever game I want. That means big match ups late in the year I can see instead of the Jags or Bucs. I have the money for it, so to me it is essential. I love my football Sundays. It is an all day event at my house.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

It's worth every penny to my wife and me. It is the single reason I would NEVER switch to another provider.

I see the people flocking to the sports bars just to "see" their favorite team play on Sunday. Not being able to hear the game is a deal breaker for me. Who knows how much they're spending while they're there?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Around this time year, NFL Network starts having the thursday night game. Which opens the door for more fans to see their favorite team espicially if they are playing well. Usually after week 8, we know who the good teams are and what matchups should be good. I am usually watching the local broadcasts(Saints,Pats,Ind). If that game isn't part of the five games that we see that aren't part of sunday ticket and it is a good game there's NFL Replay on NFL Network to catch that game a few days later. I wouldn't have renewed Sunday Ticket for Full price, I got a deal like a lot of folks and that is the only reason I kept it. Next year I'm not sure even getting a deal will make me keep it espicially with the economy going the way it is.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

as a previous poster said. It depends on where you live, what teams you follow, and what teams your local CBS/or FOX stations show mostly from week to week. If you don't live in the area where your favorite team is then NFL Sunday Ticket is a must have. If you live in the City where your favorite team plays and you get to see them every week on Local TV then NFL Sunday Ticket might not be as valuable to you. In my case I have to have it because I would not get to see every Bears game because I Live In Tennessee Titans and New Orleans Saints territory.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I have always caught the teams I want to see free locally so I have never purchased ST. I think this is going to cause it to get cheaper over the years. This year Im following the Colts, Dolphins, and the Vikings and a lot of the games have been on one of the locals in my area.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

MsGuy, as a Chicago area resident, allow me to say that you don't WANT to watch the Bears this season. They suck!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> MsGuy, as a Chicago area resident, allow me to say that you don't WANT to watch the Bears this season. They suck!


Hey just because a team sucks doesn't mean a fan doesn't want to watch them play (or play bad)! Go Titans!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, the Chicago Cubs would prove that statement very well!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I would get Sunday Ticket even if half the games were nationally televised for the Colts. I want to see them all and I really like getting to see any game I want. That being said I am a out of market fan and my area shows alot of Rams and Chiefs. I just had enough crappy football. Last year I ordered D* just for this purpose even though I get no locals and I still dont regret my decision. As a matter of fact if Congress helps me out I will get In-State Out of DMA locals soon and get to keep my DNS channels. Point being I wont get rid of Sunday Ticket for anything. If E* were to get it then I would more then likely jump ship. It would be hard but I would live to have a 4 tuner HD DVR anyways.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I won't be subscribing next year unless they have a $50-75 RZC only package or add NFL Red Zone to the Sports Pack......and even then if they don't do one of those two, I may pay the 3 month ETF and go to a provider that offers NFL Red Zone for a decent amount. I see ALL my 49ers games locally, but am a fantasy football player, so $209.94 for the RZC is just too much IMO


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

My usual response to the plethora of these threads:

My Top 10 Reasons For NFL Sunday Ticket:
1. Can watch Cowboys EVERY WEEK.
2. Avoid having only 1 game to watch at either 1:00 or 4:15 every week.
3. Dont get stuck watching a local team when they are 3-7 instead of another good game that is blacked out.
4. Between betting games & fantasy football that extra income usually pays for the season.
5. Here in NY because of Giants & Jets its multiple Sunday afternoons of only 2 games.
6. Dont have to worry about network leaving national game early to get to local team game.
7. CBS/FOX "Flex Block" 10 good games so they will not move to Primetime but i still see them.
8. "NFL ShortCuts" every Monday/Tuesday & Red Zone Channel & Game Mix Channel.
9. Always gotten SuperFan Free so all games are HD.
10. Its just so Frakking Fun !!


----------

